# Anacharis



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

I picked some up from Petsmart recently and planted it in my tank. I thought about letting it float, but I like it a little more organized than that so I placed it in my substrate. I kid you not, I think this thing has grown over an inch already in just a few days. Is that normal?! It's nearly at the top of my tank now! 

My girls love swimming through it, so I was also wondering how you propagate it.

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Anacharis under the right conditions is a true water weed. Excel or temperatures over 85* melts it
does do well in hard water

Rick


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks Rick. My water is at about 78 and I haven't used Excel, but that's good to know. It definitely appear to be thriving in my tank, so I'm quite pleased. 

I see you're from FL! I'm originally from Tarpon Springs - I sure miss it there!


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

When it gets taller than you want it all you have to do is cut it off at the height you want it and then replant the stem you cut off. Very easy to propagate. 

For some reason after purchasing many, many bundles of anacharis it is just now starting to grow for me. I think the warm temps of my betta tanks didn't do well for it and now in the shrimp tank it is starting to be happy. I can understand why people love it from the way it is looking now.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought 3 bunches of anacharis to allow for the initial melting period loss... NONE of it died!! lol It all grows crazy, the pile in my 3g is harvesting seeds! So it will be interesting to see how it grows from seed! 

I tried planting it in gravel but it really didn't like it and began to rot. So I uprooted it, trimmed off the dead stem and let it float wild. Again, going crazy. I just bagged some up and gave some to my boss. I am thoroughly enjoying this easy plant! Hope you do too!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you for the advice and input! I've been in my desk chair most of today and I'm not even lying, the thing has grown since this morning. It is now half an inch away from the surface. I bought it Monday and I'm quite certain it was at the very least 2 inches away from the surface. I feel like I'm going insane watching this thing, but the one stem in particular has shot up like a weed!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I believe you  I love the wilds of it.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought some the other day, I love how it's pink at the edges!  I have heard the same thing you're experiencing, that it grows like mad. It was taking over the show tank at my one really good LFS. I was impressed! I love purchasing something for three bucks and then having it take off, lol!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

The anacharis I got on sunday has grown about 3ins but it wasn't very healthy when I got it... The sale tank had hydra but I did a plant dip which didn't help the anacharis heal any quicker!


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i Put some in my outdoor pond, 3 feet deep and within a month it was almost to the surface and i had to weed it out. my koi love picking at it though and help keep it trimmed. buy some plant weights or it will begin to break free and float in your tank.


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Remember than you can trim the anacharis and plant the trimmings! Mine has tripled from this.


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Graceful said:


> Remember than you can trim the anacharis and plant the trimmings! Mine has tripled from this.


I think I may have to! Two are already at the top of the tank and another two are getting very close. My wisteria is getting huge too.


----------



## Studiobuddy (Sep 1, 2013)

what is meant by the anacharis melting period? I just bout a few a week ago as well, they are abit yellowish brown near the base, that is they way they were when I got them. Should I cut that part off, or will it harm them?

Hope it's o.k. to ask, sorry ashleylyn if I am interrupting on your thread. I hope I have as good of luck with it as you


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Studiobuddy said:


> what is meant by the anacharis melting period? I just bout a few a week ago as well, they are abit yellowish brown near the base, that is they way they were when I got them. Should I cut that part off, or will it harm them?
> 
> Hope it's o.k. to ask, sorry ashleylyn if I am interrupting on your thread. I hope I have as good of luck with it as you


No worries! Mine was like that too. The 'bad' pieces should just fall right off if you rub them a little. My stems were a little brownish and I was concerned, but I guess they really like my water because they perked right up. I did have some melting of stems, at the base where some of the plants were a bit more unhealthy, but the rest of the plant is thriving and the bad part is gone now. You could probably cut that off no problem. These things seem to grow like weeds.


----------



## Studiobuddy (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks ashleylyn! I'll try cutting off those parts and hope for the best


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

I just noticed the one sprig of anacharis I planted in my 5.5 seems to have gotten bigger overnight, too....I just looked at a picture I took maybe a week ago, maybe less, and it doubled!! The rest of the bunch I bought that's floating in the 10gallon isn't doing as well....maybe it's a combo of planting and the snail poopy in this tank! I want to try to propagate it, but I'm scared ill kill it.

But yeah, I can't believe it either. I just looked and I was like "waaaaaaait....since when does that plant reach the surface??"


----------

